# Hello from Iowa



## Austin05 (10 mo ago)

Hi I’m new to this forum.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Austin05.


----------



## Gibson314 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## bjerulle (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome from MN!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Griffmcc11 (12 mo ago)

I am also new welcome!


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## DSmith03 (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## OldScratch (10 mo ago)

Welcome from KS!


----------



## kornuf21 (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome from NJ


----------



## Ikswodolg (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Snipman1 (10 mo ago)

Austin05 said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum.


Welcome to AT


----------



## Austin05 (10 mo ago)

Hello from Iowa. Currently I’m shooting a Matthews Menace and I’m looking for a different release. If you have any ideas for a hinge release let me know!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Welcome. Please make sure to read all of the rules that are listed at the top of each section. And notice that we have a "Search" function that you can use to check to see if any questions you have are already asked and/or answered in other threads.


----------



## Mikey2 (12 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## bradleydm1 (10 mo ago)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Send^It (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## BYBOutdoors (10 mo ago)

Austin05 said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum.


Hi


----------



## BYBOutdoors (10 mo ago)

BYBOutdoors said:


> Hi


Hi


----------



## Str8vane (11 mo ago)

Welcome from AR


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Shannon Brown (10 mo ago)

Welcome from New Mexico


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE WI. Lots to learn here.


----------



## FN.Outdoors (6 mo ago)

Austin05 said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum.


Welcome to AT


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Sniket (Aug 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT! Hello from Northern IL!

How long have you been using a bow for? What would you say is your experience level?


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from CA!


----------



## TexArcher33 (5 mo ago)

Welcome. New here as well.


----------

